# [Wet Thumb Forum]-rotala rotundifolia vs. rotala indica



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

in a lot of places i saw that its the same plant. in amano books and in other places - its two different species ... 
what is true about this two plants?
in christel kasselmann she wrote about the rotundifolia :"was introduced in 1960 as rotala indica. this, however, is a different species"


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

in a lot of places i saw that its the same plant. in amano books and in other places - its two different species ... 
what is true about this two plants?
in christel kasselmann she wrote about the rotundifolia :"was introduced in 1960 as rotala indica. this, however, is a different species"


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Interesting question.

I my experience that are 2 different plants. I don't know if they are different species or just different varieties of the same plant. I have had both in my tank. And what I call Rotala rotundifolia is the one that doesn't get so red, only a pinkish red at the most. Rotala indica, used a lot by Amano, can get very red.

This is my picture of the indica:









And a picture of the rotundifolia:


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

Excellent question. Kasselman's reference is confusing. From what I see sold in various places, there seems to be some indecision as to what is Indica and what is Rotundifolia. That surprises me, since these seem to be two aquatic plants often used. Perhaps someone can shed some definitive light on this subject. Kasselman needs an update too on this and several other items.

Andrew


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Sven, aside from color do you know of any other differences between the two plants?


Roger Miller


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cars.er.usgs.gov/Nonindigenous_Species/Rotala_rotundifolia/rotala_rotundifolia.html

If you have the capability, letting them flower would be the surest way to distinguish them.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i think the flower of my rutondifolia is purple too. ill try to flower the what so called "indica" too


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Roger Miller:
> Sven, aside from color do you know of any other differences between the two plants?
> ...


Yes, the rotundifolia is easier to grow and its leaves are a bit larger. I've had both plants side by side in my aquarium and the difference is easy to tell (in color and the leave structure). Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures.


----------

